
Curtain Antenna - jhallenworld
http://www.antenna.be/hr.html
======
madengr
Now here is a dipole array:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duga-3](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duga-3)

~~~
grendelt
So. much. gain.

As a ham radio operator this is the sort of antenna array we fantasize about
using.

~~~
grandalf
Speaking of which, in this book Tom tells a story about connecting an amateur
transceiver to a massive broadcast array in Hawaii:

[http://www.n6bt.com/n6bt-AAOL-3rd-1.htm](http://www.n6bt.com/n6bt-
AAOL-3rd-1.htm)

------
etimberg
Antenna arrays are immensely powerful. The described design is a special case
of a general phased array where the phase difference between elements is 0
degrees. With electronically controlled delays between elements, it is
possible to make an electronically steerable antenna. The are lots of
possibilities for using beam steering antennas, especially for power
optimization.

~~~
privong
> With electronically controlled delays between elements, it is possible to
> make an electronically steerable antenna.

Multiple current and future radio telescopes are using this technique with
dipole arrays at low frequencies, including LOFAR[0], the LWA[1], and
eventually the SKA[2].

[0] [http://lofar.org/](http://lofar.org/)
[http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-3-642-23397-5_3...](http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-3-642-23397-5_33)

[1]
[http://lwa.phys.unm.edu/abouthome.html](http://lwa.phys.unm.edu/abouthome.html)

[2] [https://www.skatelescope.org/](https://www.skatelescope.org/)

------
jhallenworld
I've been listening to shortwave recently (I bought a new radio: a TECSUN
PL-880). The 36 most easily received stations include Radio Habana, China
Radio International and 34 Christian stations. These Christian broadcasters
must be very concerned about us here in the Northeast :-)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WRMI](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WRMI)

[http://wtww.us/pages/transmitters.php](http://wtww.us/pages/transmitters.php)

Well, now that I'm looking at, WTWW now has Art Bell. Will try for that
tonight.

